# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Onufri, ikonografi më i madh shqiptar

## Albo

*Kush ishte Onufri * 

E Premte, 01 Korrik 2005 

Onufri eshte i njohur si piktori me i madh ikonograf i Shqiperise. Megjithate, ai eshte zbuluar vetem ne vitet '40- nga nje shkencetare bjelloruse, Viktori Puzanova, fati i te ciles e beri qe te qendronte ne Shqiperi, pas nje kalvari qe e ka lidhjen qe me Revolucionin socialist me 1917 ne Rusi. Piktori Maks Velo ka meriten se ngjalli kujtimin e saj pak vite me pare dhe ka bere nje pikture ne te gjalle te saj bashke me bashkeshortin e saj. 

Onufri ka lindur ne shekullin e XVI ne Shqiperine e Mesme. Ka hamendesira per ne Berat, sipas asaj qe ai ka thene, por edhe ne Shpat, ku ne kishen e vogel te Valshit, qe ai e ka pikturuar vete- eshte ende nje varr i paidentifikuar. Mendohet se ka lindur me 12 Qershor sepse eshte Dita e Shen Onufrit. Ky i fundit ka qene nje shenjt asket ne fillimet e Kristianizmit. Ne fakt ka lindur ne nje periudhe shume aktive. Skenderbeu, heroi yne kombetar, kishte vdekur para nje gjysme shekulli, ndersa Osmanet kishin pushtuar te gjithe Shqiperine. Duhet thene se bashke me te -tashme edhe rezistenca e famshme shqiptare kishte rene dhe turqit filluan te mendonin per organizimin e brendshem te ketij vendi krejt te rrenuar. Ata ndertuan keshtjella, rregulluan administraten dhe u munduan te konvertonin shqiptaret. Ne Shpat, shqiptaret shpetuan nga Islamizmi duke mbajtur dy identitete. Ndersa Kristianizmi, nje shenje te rezistences se saj- kishte edhe motivet kristiane, qe ishin nje shenje e afirmimit shpirteror dhe mospajtimit me pushtimin turk, ndaj kuptohet lehte vlera e punes se Onufrit. 

Per te qene te sinqerte dihet fare pak nga jeta e Onufrit. Deri ne vitin 1547, ai pikturoi ne Berat. Me 1547 ne Berat dhe Kostur dhe me 1555 ne Shelcan. Ne fakt, pak me pare dora e tij ka pikturuar edhe ne fshatin e vogel te Valshit me 1554. Dr.Zeqo ka pare dhe kishen ku ai mendohet se ka punuar me 1527 ne Maqedoni. Ai i nenshkronte punet e tij te artit me titullin "Protopapa", qe tregonte se kishte nje rang te konsiderushem ne hierarkine ekleziastike te Bizantit. Ai formoi dhe shkollen e tij te pikturimit, qe u vazhdua nga i biri i tij Nikolla, nga Onufer Qiprioti dhe nga Konstandin Shpataraku. 

Ne kohen e Onufrit, piktural sakrale bizantine ndiqnin kanonet e Paleologeve. Kur, ai pikturonte motivet bizantine duhet thene se Onufri e lironte veten nga ngushtimet qe i imponoheshin ne artin e tij. Ai ka pikturuar peisazhe, qytete, fshatare, barinj shqiptare dhe vecanerisht skalores. Shen Gjergji, qe ka bere ai, mendohet si nje nga kaloresit qe ka luftuar ne autoritetin e Skenderbeut dhe eshte shenjti yne kryesor kombetar. Nga stili i tij mund te hamendesojme qe ka elemente, qe mund ta afrosh ate me Rilindjen Evropiane. Ai ka qene nje mjeshter i portretit, duke u futur me aq sa mundi ne boten e brendshme te karaktereve te tij. Ne punen e tij, ai nuk ndoqi ligjet e perspektives negative, qe do te thoshin- objektet e largeta- ti bente me te aferta se ato- qe ishin ne planin e pare. Tek, Ai shihet dhe fillesa e piktures realiste te peisazhit. 

Por, tipari me karakteristik i tij eshte e kuqja, qe ai e aplikoi jo vetem ne ikona por edhe ne afreske, qe sot eshte e  njohur me "E kuqja" e Onufrit. Sot, nuk njihet menyra sesi ai e pergatiste te kuqen dhe keshtu ai e ka arkivuar kete teknologji bashke me historine e vetesse tij ne boten mistike, ne ate bote qe u mundua te gjithe jeten vete te pikturonte.

----------


## Albo

Nga frika e vjedhjes, tek çertifikimi i ikonave. Ikonostasi gjigant, në gjendje kritike. 15 vjet pa u vënë dorë 

*“Onufri” pasuri që i mungon botës*

S.Gozhina

BERAT- Muzeu “Onufri” është një nga pasuritë më të mëdha kulturore, jo vetëm kombëtare të trashëgimisë sonë. Ky muze që mban emrin e piktorit ikonograf shqiptar Onufrit të madh, është i vendosur në Kalanë Mesjetare të qytetit të Beratit. I konceptuar e i organizuar në mjediset e Katedrales së Shën Mërisë, i ndërtuar në vitin 1797, pra mbi themelet e një kishe më të vjetër, por me të njëjtin emër. Kompleksi muzeal përbëhet nga salla qëndrore e kishës, altari dhe një sërë mjedisesh ndihmëse. Në anën jugore të befason një portik i hapur me sistem harqesh dhe kolona të gurta. Hapësirat me pamje nga qielli kanë për ombrellë dy kupola të mëdha. “Mbreti” i ikonave, i cili qëndron me përmasa gjigante në pjesën ballore, është Ikonostasi që daton më 1806. Mrekullia e mrekullive mbeten 170 ikona, shumica të shkollës së Onufrit, Shpatarakut dhe piktorëve të tjerë.

*Vlerat*
Vlerat qëndrojnë jo vetëm në konstruksionin e godinës, vlerësuar si një variant i rëndësishëm i arkitekturës së kultit në fazën e kalimit nga shek. XVIII në atë të shek. XIX, por mbi të gjitha, ato pasuri ikonografike që ruhen dhe ekspozohen brenda muzeut. Sipas drejtorit të këtij muzeu, Kastriot Dervishi, brenda kësaj godine ndodhen 170 ikona nga të cilat 106 i përkasin shkollës së Onufrit. Dervishi thotë se vendosja e muzeut mbi një kishë të vjetër është një rast unikal në historinë ikonografike. Vetëm kjo ndërlidhje vlerash ua qindfishon vlerat ikonave. “Ikonat janë në shtëpinë e tyre”, thotë drejtori Dervishi. Tjetër vlerë që duhet llogaritur, është edhe fakti që ky muze ndodhet në “metropolin” e muzeve, siç është Kalaja Mesjetare e Beratit. Nuk ka vizitor vendas apo i huaj që të vijë në Berat e të mos ngjitet në Kala, qoftë edhe për të bërë një fotografi. Kaq mjafton që në hyrje të Portës së Kalasë të përballesh me Muzeun “Onufri”, ku numri i vizitorëve të huaj ende është minimal, rreth 200 të tillë në muaj. Vlerat e kësaj pasurie, gjithmonë sipas drejtorit Kastriot Dervishi duhet të shfrytëzohen dhe të bëhen burim financimi. Edhe pse dy vitet e fundit numri vizitorëve të huaj dhe të ardhurat janë dyfishuar, përsëri duhet më shumë menaxhim e informacion. “Kohët e fundit është hapur edhe një faqe në internet. Tani po bëhen përpjekje për vendosjen e lidhjeve me Angjenci Turistike, brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Gjithsesi i rëndësishëm mbetet krijimi i mjedisit informativ brenda muzeut”,- shton Dervishi 

*Përvoja* 
Meraku i drejtuesit dhe punonjësve të muzeut vazhdon të jetë ruajtja e vlerave ikonografike, në kuptimin që ato të trajtohen e restaurohen. Përvoja kombëtare e hidhur gjatë vitit ‘97, tashmë nuk ka asnjë gjurmë. Nëse atëherë shtrohej problemi për të ruajtur ikonat nga grabitësit, sot çdo ikonë ka kartelën dhe çertifikatën e saj, me foto dhe të dhëna. Puna nisi me rikonstruksionin e plotë të godinës, me qëllim evitimin e lagështisë e cila konsiderohet armiku kryesor i këtyre vlerave. Më pas u bënë restaurime në mjediset e brendshme dhe sot muzeu merr frymë lirisht, pasi ka arritur parametrat bashkëkohorë. “Shumica e ikonave,- thotë Dervishi,- pas viteve 2000 ishin të dëmtuara. Kjo situatë i detyroi drejtuesit aktualë që të gjenin burime financimi për ndërhyrjet restauruese. Konkretisht, brenda një periudhe 3-vjeçare u zbatua projekti i restaurimit të 50 ikonave dhe pjesëve të veçanta të ndërtesës. Financimi u bë nga Regjioni i Lombardisë dhe ikonat e restauruara janë pjesë e ekspozitës së Muzeut “Onufri”.

*Ikonostasi*
Drejtori i Muzeut “Onufri” shpjegon se jo të gjitha problemet janë zgjidhur. Kanë mbetur pa u restauruar 30 ikona. Por më problematiku është ikonostasi me përmasa 11.6 m X 5 m. Është i vitit 1806. Kjo pasuri e krijuar nga druri i arrës dhe e larë në ar, ka 15 vjet që nuk njeh asnjë ndërhyrje apo trajtim, çka do të thotë se çdo ditë që kalon ndikon negativisht në vlerat e kësaj vepre mahnitëse, një nga bukuritë më të rralla të muzeut. Kjo është një çështje që nuk mund të zgjidhet vetëm nga drejtoria e muzeut. Dervishi thotë se në mirëkuptim me Insitutin e Monumenteve është gati një projekt, madje preventivat kanë përfunduar, dhe pritet që të restaurohet Ikonostasi dhe 30 ikonat. Një problem tjetër, që sipas drejtorit Dervishi mbetet për t’u diskutuar janë një mori ikonash të cilat me një vendim ministror në epokën e para viteve ’90 i kanë kaluar Muzeut Mesjetar të Artit në Korçë, duke i pasqyruar si të tijat.

----------


## Larsus

Ky muze eshten je nga me te bukurit dhe historikisht, me me vlere ne Shqiperi ku nderthuret historia dhe estetika ne menyren e vete me te mire. 

Megjitehse i vogel, eshte shume terheqes. Me vjen keq qe nuk bejne fushata reklamimi te mira per te-- shqiptaret kane shume per te mesuar e realizuar planet e PR dhe reklames-- po lexoja tek ekonomisti qe vendet balltike te ish-rusise jane hsume agresive ne reklamimin e kishave ortodokse dhe muze te tilla. 

Nejse, me behet qejfi qe kujdesen per te-- une do ta vizitoj prape kur te kthehem ne atdhe.

----------


## darwin

une, jo per mendjemadhesi, mbase mund te kem koleksionin me te madh te fotove me ikonat e Onufrit, Onufer Qipriotit dhe Nikolla Onufrit.. bile me duket se kam dhe Konstantin Shpatarakun.. fotot i kam bere vete, gjate viteve 1999-2000.. duhet t'i vendos ketu si skedare apo te forumi i artit? Gjithashtu, sa eshte mundesia per cdo anetar ne madhesine e skedareve qe mund te hedhe ketu, _(sepse deri tani i kam rreth 500 kb - skedare, me duket)_?

----------


## darwin

Nje nga pikturat me te bukura, te mjeshtrit me i madh shqipetar te ikonografise, Onufri, eshte kjo qe eshte bashkengjitur. "Konstandini dhe Elena"

Karakteristike eshte perdorimi i nje te kuqeje te vecante, qe nuk vihet re ne shkollat e tjera te ikonografise bizantine.

----------


## D@mian

Sh. bukur! A ka mundesi te sillni ketu disa nga veprat me te njohura te Onufrit?
Flm.

----------


## darwin

Nje nga kryeveprat e Onufrit, "Deisis". Paraqitet vetem pjesa qendrore e saj sepse eshte e pamundur te bashkengjitet e gjithe ikona, duke qene se ka nga 6 apostuj ne te dy anet qe e rrethojne, dhe eshte shume e gjate horizontalisht. Per te patur nje ide me te mire rreth punimit artistik qe eshte kryer nga Onufri, ky piktor i mrekullueshem shqiptar, bashkengjitur si detaj eshte edhe koka e Krishtit e cila gjendet ne pjesen qendrore te kesaj pjese te ikones.

----------


## darwin

Kjo lloj ikone eshte pikturuar ne disa variante nga mjeshtri i madh, por edhe nga Onufer Qiprioti dhe Nikolla Onufri, djali i Onufrit. Pantokrator vjen nga greqishtja dhe do te thote "Sundues i gjithckaje". Imazhi i kesaj lloj ikone shpreh realitetin qendror te besimit te krishtere, madheshtine hyjnore te zotit dhe misherimin e tij ne personin e Krishtit _(flasim per ate qe mundohet te shprehe piktura)._ 

Krishti paraqitet gjithmone duke veshtruar drejt shikuesit dhe eshte veshur ne tunike te kuqe dhe mantel blu, pra pak a shume ne menyre simbolike manteli blu tregon misterin e jetes se tij hyjnore, dhe tunika e kuqe gjakun njerezor qe ai derdh per shpetimin e njerezve. Ne doren e majte ai mban _Fjalen e Shenjte_ dhe doren e djathte e ka te ngritur, duke bekuar.

me poshte, nje nga variantet e "Krishti Pantokrator" te Onufrit.

----------


## darwin

Nje tjeter ikone me subjekt "Krishti Pantokrator".

Per mendimin tim, nga ato qe kam arritur te shoh, kjo eshte ikona me e bukur/_(mbase qe me pelqen personalisht me shume)_ e pikturuar nga Onufri. Sidomos syve iu ka dhene jete si te asnje ikone tjeter.

----------


## Albo

Debat shkencor për Onufrin

*NIKOLLA, BIR I ONUFRIT DHE JO I ONUFËR QIPRIOTIT*

_Nga Mustafa Arapi 
piktor, restaurator_

_Artikulli merr shkas nga shkrimi i z. Hasan Nallbani: “Pikturat mesjetare dhe piktorët në kishat e kalasë së qytetit të Beratit”, e kumtuar në simpoziumin “2000 vjet art dhe kulturë kishtare në Shqipëri”, organizuar në Tiranë nga Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë”, në vitin 2000. Ai ka për qëllim: Nëpërmjet të dhënave të reja të kundërshtojë argumentet se Nikolla Onufri është bir i Onufër Qipriotit dhe jo i Onufrit, mjeshtrit të madh. Krahas argumenteve që do të paraqes, sigurisht që do të sjell të dhëna të reja për ikonografin Onufër Qiprioti._

Siç dihet, kur flasim për shekullin XVI, kemi parasysh elitën e piktorëve të asaj kohe, e përbërë prej Onufrit, Nikolla Onufrit dhe Onufër Qipriotit. Që të tre kontribuan në themelimin e Shkollës së Beratit. Autori në fjalë bën pyetjen: “Nga vjen Qiprioti dhe çfarë tradite përfaqëson?” dhe në vazhdim nuk jep asnjë të dhënë për prejardhjen e tij, si dhe vendin ku u formua si ikonograf, duke arritur në konkluzionin, se Nikolla është bir i Onufër Qipriotit.
“Jam bir i Onufrit” - Nikolla e shkruan në dy mbishkrime të lëna në afresket e kishës “Shën Mari Vllaherna” në Berat dhe tjetrën mbrapa një ikone… Për këtë studiuesi Theofan Popa shkruan:
“Në verën e vitit 1956, ekspedita e Institutit të Shkencave, zbuloi në Berat (në kishën shumë të moçme të Shën Marisë Vllaherna) një mbishkrim që na bën të njohim Nikollën si bir të Onufrit me këto fjalë, “… dhe piktori Nikolla, bir i Onufrit, viti 1578”. Me këtë rast piktori Nikolla për herë të parë identifikohet si bir i Onufrit” (Th. Popa, “Piktorët mesjetarë shqiptarë”).
Për mbishkrimin e dytë: “Në verën e vitit 1960, na u dha rasti të deshifrojmë në Berat, në kishën e Vllahernës, mbrapa një ikone të Shën Marisë, një mbishkrim autograf të Nikollës me nënshkrimin e tij: … Nikolla i Onufrit. Pranë nënshkrimit, Nikolla kishte vizatuar edhe një skicë shenjtori”. (Th. Popa, “Onufri, ikonograf i shquar shqiptar”).
Në lidhje me këtë çështje, në artikullin tim të botuar më parë në revistën “Monumentet” viti 2004, kam deklaruar se sipas një shkrimi të botuar në guidën “Byzantine Museum Holy See of Paphos) 1987 Kochlias Publications Nikosia, se:
“Më 1571, kur Qiproja pushtohet nga turqit, shumë prej ikonografëve vendas si, Joan Qiprioti ose Onufër Qiprioti, largohen nga vendi dhe vendosen në Venedik apo në vende të tjera, ku shtypja ishte më e pakët”. Në këtë vit, mundet të ketë qenë një piktor i ri rreth të njëzetave, i paformuar dhe i panjohur në Qipro. Sipas një korrespondence me shkrim që kam pasur me Departamentin e Antikitetit të Nikosias, si dhe me studiues të kësaj fushe, thuhet, se vepra të këtij autori nuk gjenden në Qipro. Pas largimit, Qiprioti mundet të jetë vendosur në Venecia apo në ndonjë qytet si Firence ose Siena. Pas njëzet vjetësh qëndrimi në Itali, e pikërisht në vitin 1591, ai shfaqet në kalanë e Beratit me mbishkrimin e lënë në afreskun e mureve të kishës “Shën Kolli”, të kalasë së Beratit dhe ky mundet të ketë qenë viti kur Qiprioti të jetë takuar dhe me Nikolla Onufrin dhe ky i fundit kishte pikturuar më 1578 afresket e kishës “Shën Mari Vllaherna” në kalanë e Beratit e pikërisht 13 vjet më parë se Qiprioti të pikturonte kishën që përmendëm më sipër.
Duke përfituar nga këto datime, si dhe ajo e vitit 1554 (mbishkrim i fundit të lënë prej mjeshtrit të madh Onufri, në kishën “Shën e Premte) të fshatit Valsh të rrethit të Elbasanit), del qartë se Nikolla ka qenë duke studiuar e punuar pranë Onufrit, të atit, ndërsa Qiprioti i ardhur në vitin 1591 në Berat, mundet të mos ta ketë arritur mjeshtrin e madh Onufri. Kështu që Qiprioti, nuk ka punuar nën drejtimin e tij, por është influencuar prej tij.
Në artikullin e tij, z. Hasan Nallbani, ka gabuar në leximin e dy datimeve, në atë të “Dyerve të Bukura”, të ikonostasit të kishës “Shën Mari Vllaherna”, në kalanë e Beratit e shkruajtur (A F g A), d.m.th. vitin 1591 e lexon 1569, si dhe mbishkrimin e kishës “Shën Kolli” pranë Vllahernës të shkruajtur po prej Qipriotit (A F g A), d.m.th 1591 e lexon po gabim 1609. Që të dy datimet 1569 dhe 1609 të pretenduara prej tij, sipas referimit të alfabetit të greqishtes së vjetër, duhet të ishin shkruar, e para (A F e q), ndërsa e dyta (A, X, q ).
Datimin e parë e ka çuar 22 vjet më përpara dhe të dytën 18 vjet më vonë, kur ato janë realizuar që të dyja në vitin 1591. Ky mbishkrim i tij e ka çuar atë në konsiderata dhe mendime të gabuara mbi ngjashmërinë stilistike ndërmjet tri ikonografëve.
Në kapitullin e parafundit autori shkruan: “Në pikturën murale të kishave të Shelcanit, të Valshit dhe në atë të Shën Todrit, në kalanë e Beratit, nuk gjejmë elemente ikonografike dhe dekorative që të na kujtojnë pikturën e Nikollës te “Konstandini dhe Helena” të pikturuar nga Qiprioti”.
Meqë jemi pranë këtyre konkluzioneve, do të mundohem të paraqes argumente që i kundërshtojnë ato. Është e njëjta figurë e arkangjelit që ndodhet në krahun e majtë të Shën Marisë Platitera. Po të vëmë re me kujdes, kemi të njëjtën paraqitje të figurës. Konstatojmë të njëjtën lëvizje apo plastikë të përkuljes së trupit. Koka e arkangjelit, e siluetuar brenda aureolës, është e njëjta, po kështu lëvizjet e krahëve të tyre si dhe të vendosjeve të flatrave njëra poshtë dhe tjetra e ngritur lart, e duke krijuar pranë aureolës një hapësirë të njëjtë, gjithashtu dhe dekori me pika që gjendet në veshjet e tyre.
Tani le të marrim rastin e dytë, Baldakinin, e realizuar nga Qiprioti për kishën “Konstandini dhe Helena” dhe atë të Nikollës, që realizoi për kishën “Shën Mari Vllaherna”. Që në pamje të parë kemi të bëjmë me një ndryshim në një paraqitje të një numri të madh shenjtorësh. Te ai i Qipriotit, dhjetë në një krah dhe dhjetë në krahun tjetër, dhe secili krah që fillon nga skena “Deissis”, ndodhet figura e arkangjelit, ndërsa tek Nikolla janë dhjetë gjithsej, pesë e nga pesë për çdo krah, gjë të cilën e shohim te baldakini i Onufrit, të realizuar për kishën e Evangjelizmoit në kalanë e Beratit.
Tek Onufri dhe te Nikolla, shenjtorët janë të radhitur njësoj, tipat afrohen më shumë me njëri-tjetrin, bile mbajtja e librave të shenjtë dhe pergamenëve është pothuajse e njëjtë, ndërsa tek Qiprioti është tjetër gjë. Për ta ilustruar mund të paraqesim ndërtimin arkitekturor në mënyrë skematike, ku janë paraqitur dhe dekori lulëzor. Një ndryshim të madh me Qipriotin dhe ngjasim me Onufrin, për Nikollën e shohim në trajtimin apo zbukurimin e aureolave të shenjtorëve. Ikonat e Nikollës dhe të Onufrit kanë ngjashmëri të theksuar, ku loja e zbukurimit bëhet nëpërmjet pikave të realizuara me majën e një bulinoje metalike mbi shtresën e arit, ndërsa tek Qiprioti, aureolat janë të trajtuara me pika shumë të imëta e të cekëta.
Ndërsa te figurat kryesore, si Krishti dhe te Shën Maria, Joan Pagëzori, Shën Theologu etj., Qiprioti aplikon teknikën e stukotelievit, duke realizuar motive bimësh e degësh. Përsa i takon kaligrafisë së shkrimit te tre ikonografët, shohim përsëri elementë të ngjashëm që afrojnë Nikollën me Onufrin. Këtu kemi marrë në analizë gërmat E, O, F d, B. Duke filluar nga gërma E, shohim që Qiprioti ndryshon nga ajo e Onufrit dhe e Nikollës. Fundi i gërmave “E” është i harkuar, ndërsa tek Onufri dhe Nikolla përfundon me majë.
Kjo ndodh gjithashtu te rasti i gërmave O, P, F, d dhe B, tek shkrimet e librave të shenjtë që mban në dorë Krishti, si dhe tek gërma e parë e fillimit të tekstit në këtë libër. Nikolla së bashku me Onufrin vendosin rreth e qark siluetit të gërmës “E” gjethe të vogla, ndërsa Qiprioti siluetin e lë të lirë. Po kështu, raste të ngjashme midis Nikollës dhe Onufrit, shohim edhe te mënyra e mbajtjes së librit të shenjtë nga Krishti, ku Qiprioti i ka vendosur në drejtim të kundërt me atë të Nikollës dhe të Onufrit. Një nga shembujt e fundit që do të paraqes, është modelimi dhe plastika në realizimin e portreteve te Krishti Pantokrator. Ato të Nikollës e aq më tepër tek ato të Onufrit, i përkasin modeleve dramatike ku, nëpërmjet vizatimit të theksuar të tipareve dhe aksentimeve me dritën e fortë pranë bebëzave të syve provokojnë tension. Ndërsa te Qiprioti, karakterizohen nga tonet e ngrohta të okrave. Vizatimi linear i tipareve dhe i formave është më plastik te portretet e pikturuara prej tij. Ai fillon nga pikturimi mbi ngjyrën kafe të ngrohtë ndryshe nga Nikolla dhe Onufri, të cilët procedojnë në mënyrë të rregullt sipas kanuneve të stilit bizantin, ku vendet e dritave maksimale që burojnë nga poshtë syve në drejtim të mollëzave, duke e bërë në mënyrë tepër kaligrafike me anë të përdorimit të vijave të bardha e tepër të holla, dy e nga dy të barazlarguara nga njëra-tjetra. Qiprioti nuk e bën një gjë të tillë. Vendosja e dritave, si dhe modelimi me anë të toneve të së bardhës, është shumë i lirshëm në dhënien e volumeve dhe të formave, e cila afron apo ngjason me portretet e realizuara nga piktorët e Rilindjes italiane.
Këto argumente që paraqitëm këtu, nëpërmjet shembujve, tregojnë se Nikolla ka qenë pranë Onufrit, babait të tij dhe jo më kot ai shkruan në mbishkrimin e kishës së Vllahernës: “... unë Nikolla, bir i Onufrit,...” jo i Onufër Qipriotit, por i mjeshtrit të madh Onufri.

----------


## Albo

*RILINDJE E NJË PIKTURE TË VJETËR*

Kisha e Shën Marisë është e ndërtuar në shekullin XVII, në rrëzë të një mali të zhveshur e të ashpër, nga ku ka marrë dhe emrin Vrahogoranxi.
Vendndodhja e saj të ofron një peizazh tepër romantik me fushën e gjerë të luginës së Dropullit, ku në sfond shtrihet Mali i Gjerë. Ajo është e tipit bazilikal me kupolë. E gjithë kisha nga brenda, së bashku me narteksin janë të pikturuara në teknikën e mirëfilltë të afreskut në vitin 1622 nga dy piktorë: ONUFËR QIPRIOTI, i ardhur nga Qiproja dhe ALIVIZI FOKAS nga Qefalonia. Për emrat e tyre dëshmon mbishkrimi, i cili gjendet në murin jugor pranë ikonostasit. 
Onufër Qiprioti shfaqet për herë të parë në Berat, në vitin 1591, ku aty realizoi një numër të madh veprash ikonografike për kishat e Beratit dhe më pas ai vendoset në rrethinat e Gjirokastrës, ku edhe këtu realizon një seri ikonash dhe pikturën murale të kësaj kishe në fjalë, ndërsa për Alivizi Foka, përveç kësaj dëshmie në këtë kishë nuk kemi ndonjë dokument mbi veprimtarinë e tij në Shqipëri.
Para vitit 2000 gjendja e kësaj kishe, si ana fizike e konstruksionit dhe ajo e pikturës murale, paraqitej në gjendje të dëmtuar, ku proceset zinxhir të degradimit po rrezikonin ekzistencën e saj.
Me interesimin direkt të Kryepiskopit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Prof. Dr. Anastasit, në bazë të projekteve të restaurimit u kryen punime në arkitekturë dhe në pikturën murale.
Projekti i hartuar konsistonte në konservimin dhe restaurimin e afreskeve, në parandalimin e procesve degraduese dhe në evidentimin e vlerave të vërteta të kësaj pikture të vjetër.
Faza e parë kishte të bënte me studimin historik, d.m.th. për vlerat artistike dhe fetare të saj si dhe në analizën tipologjike dhe të programit ikonografik që mbartte kjo pikturë.
Me studimin e kryer u evidentuan fazat dhe kronologjia e transformimeve që kishte pësuar. U bënë sondazhe për gjetjen e gjurmëve dhe elementeve të zhdukura në pikturë. Ekzaminimi fizik e teknologjik përmbante: ekzaminimin e shkaqeve, rilevimin dhe dokumentacionin fotografik të gjendjes. Në ekzaminimin laboratorik mbi analizat e llaçit dhe të pigmenteve të ngjyrave të përdorura, u bashkëpunua me laboratorin e Institutit të Mineralogjisë, si dhe me atë të Institutit të Fizikës Bërthamore.
Gjatë vitit 2004 u kryen punime që kishin të bënin me konservimin dhe konsolidimin e shtesave të afreskut nëpërmjet proceseve të injektimit me material lidhës në ato vende ku shtresat e afreskut paraqiteshin të shkëputura nga suporti i murit. Në disa vende, ku afresku ishte gati në rënie, u krye procesi i heqjes dhe rivendosjes së pikturës. Në ato vende si plasaritje, çarje, boshllëqe të krijuara nga rënia e afreskut dhe fuga të thella që ishin të plotësuara apo të mbushura me llaç jo sipas kritereve të restaurimit apo me çimento, u hoqën me kujdes dhe u plotësuan me llaç special. Në ato zona ku shtrati i ngjyrës paraqitej i ciflosur, i përzhitur apo i shkëputur, u bë konsolidimi i saj me solucione të përgatitura në bazë të recepturave bashkëkohore të shkencës së restaurimit.
Në vitin 2005 punimet u përqendruan në trajtimin e pikturës, në atë të pastrimit nga nxirjet e tepërta, nga përdorimi në shekuj i qirinjve, kandileve etj. Në shumë sipërfaqe të pikturës, flaka dhe temperaturat e larta e kishin kthyer shtresën e pikturës në trajtë glazure të zezë e të temperuar. Pra, kjo gjendje e rëndë nuk bënte të mundur leximin dhe shijimin e vlerave të vërteta të kësaj pikture të mrekullueshme të realizuara para katër shekujsh.
Duke u mbështetur në rezultatet e analizave të pigmenteve të kryera në Laboratorin e Fizikës Bërthamore me anë të floureshencës së rrezeve “X” dhe në interpretimin e tyre në lidhje me përdorimin e solventeve që do të përdornim, u krye me sukses pastrimi i sipërfaqes së afreskut, i cili ishte parashikuar për vitin 2005. Procesi i pastrimit të pikturës nxori në dritë shumë skena nga programi ikonografik mbi jetën e Krishtit, portrete shenjtorësh e strategësh, të cilët luftuan dhe punuan për Krishterimin. Nga patina e errët u çliruan gjithashtu sipërfaqe pikture të gjithë tamburit dhe kupolës, katër hapësirat e kalotave ku qëndrojnë ugjillorët, faqja lindore së bashku me apsidën, gjysma e sipërfaqes së bashku me medalionet e murit jugor dhe verior, harku paraapsidal së bashku me harqet e kollonave si dhe gjysma e sipërfaqes së tavanit, që përbëjnë një të tretën e të gjithë sipërfaqes së pikturës murale të kësaj kishe.

MUSTAFA ARAPI, piktor - restaurator

----------


## chi_mai

kam qene dy here ne muzeun historik dhe ate etnografik te Korces si antar i ekspeditave te fakultetit te historise.
nuk kam bere ndonje studim mbi kete teme por thjesht me syrin e nje amatori mud duken piktura mjaft te vleresuar. (vetem ato dite qe kam qene un , mund te kene qene rreth 200 vizitore te huaj nga vende te ndryshme te botes)
me kete dua te them se vertet ka vlera, megjithese sjam specialist i fushes
ja vlen te behet dhe nje muze me i madh ne tirane per onufrin dhe te reklamohen me shume ne arenen nderkombetare veprat e tij.
ardi

----------


## Albo

Ekspozita në kuadër në fazës përgatitore për pranimin e Beratit muzeal në UNESCO

*Ikonat e Beratit ekspozohen në Paris*

e.d

Pesë ikona të rralla të Muzeut “Onufri” të Beratit ekspozohen m 5-15 shtator në “Salle des Actes” në selinë e UNESCO-s në Paris. Është vetëm një pjesë për të dëshmuar se çfarë pasurish ruan ky qytet në kohën që përgatitet dosja që Berati të hyjë nën patronazhin e Unesco-s. Koncerti i sopranos shqiptare që jeton në Paris, Inva Mula, është një tjetër aktivitet gjatë ditëve të ekspozitës së ikonave dhe një serie fotografish nga pjesët muzeale të qytetit. Burime nga drejtoria e trashëgimisë së kulturës në MTKRS pohojnë se ikonat e zgjedhura në bashkëpunim me Muzeun “Onufri” janë “Shën Mëria me Krishtin” e Onufrit e shek. XVI, “Shën Nikolla” e një piktori Anonim, “Strategu i San Demetrios” i shek. XIX, “Burimi jetëdhënës” i shek. XVII dhe “Darka mistike” e shek XVIII. 
Për diskutimin e dosjes së Beratit është angazhuar dhe ambasadorja e Shqipërisë në UNESCO, Tatjana Gjoni. Ky është një hap tjetër deri kur në fund shtatorit ekspertë nga ICOMO-s vizitojnë qytetin muze për të parë dhe krahasuar të dhënat që ofron terreni nga të dhënat e dosjes që kanë përgatitur specialistët shqiptarë. Ndoshta Berati do ketë fatin e Gjirokastrës e cila nga gushti i 2005-ës gëzon mbrojtjen e organizmit të lartë, UNESCO.

----------


## Albo

Edhe Inva Mula koncert për sensibilizimin e Beratit


*Onufri shqiptar ekspozohet në Paris*


ANILA MEMA 
Janë pesë ikona, ndër më të bukurat që ndodhen në muzeun "Onufri" të Beratit. Ekspozohen sot në Paris, në "Salle des Actes" pranë selisë së UNESCO-s.

Janë pikërisht "Shën Mëria me Krishtin" që i përket Onufrit, realizuar në shekullin e XVI "Darka mistike" e shek XVIII, "Burimi jetëdhënës", që i përket shekullit të XVII, "Strategu i San Demetrios" i shek. XIX dhe "Shën Nikolla. "Ditët e trashëgimisë kulturore shqiptare në Paris" do të organizohen deri në 15 shtator, në kuadër të përgatitjes për pranimin e Beratit në listën e trashëgimisë botërore, vjen si ide e përfaqësuesve shqiptarë pranë UNESCO-s, kryesisht ambasadores shqiptare, Tatjana Gjonaj, e cila bashkë me drejtorin e Përgjithshëm të UNESCO-s, Koichiro Matsuura do të çelin këtë aktivitet. Ndërkaq aktiviteti ka gjetur mbështetjen e ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme, Besnik Mustafaj, Ministrisë së Kulturës, Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës dhe pushtetin vendor të qytetit të Beratit. Sipas Tatjana Gjonajt, ky aktivitet mbahet për të sensibilizuar sekretariatin dhe vendet anëtare të Komitetit të Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s, që do të votojnë vitin e ardhshëm kandidaturën e Beratit për t'u regjistruar në këtë listë. 
Aktiviteti do të çelet fillimisht me ekspozitë ikonografike, shoqëruar gjithashtu edhe me disa fotografi, të cilat paraqesin vlerat e trashëgimisë kulturore të qytetit të Beratit. Më pas, sipas Gjonit, aktiviteti do të vijojë me një koncert me arie tradicionale klasike, të interpretuara nga sopranoja Inva Mula, ku do të jenë të pranishëm trupi diplomatik i akredituar pranë UNESCO-s dhe në Paris, autoritete politike franceze, personalitete të larta të artit, kulturës, shkencave e medias dhe komunitetit shqiptar që jeton në Francë. Në këtë koncert Mula do të shoqërohet edhe nga violinisti shqiptar, Arben Skënderi. "Shpalosja e vlerave unikale mijëvjeçare të Beratit, që përfaqësojnë vlerat e vendit tonë, përfaqësimi i shkëlqyer i muzikës shqiptare nga Inva Mula dhe kuarteti i kryesuar nga violinisti Arben Skënderi nuk do të ishte vetëm lobingu më i mirë, që do t'i bëhej kandidaturës së Beratit për t'u regjistruar në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s, por do të krijojë dhe një vizion të ri për imazhin e Shqipërisë në botë", shprehet Tatjana Gjonaj. Ndërkohë, për sa u përket përpjekjeve për pranimin e Beratit në listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore, Gjonaj u shpreh se bashkëpunimi mes ekspertëve të UNESCO-s, me specialistët tanë, si dhe ndihmën e Ministrisë së Jashtme dhe të Kulturës kanë bërë që dosja të përfundonte brenda afatit të caktuar dhe sigurisht është shënuar një cilësi e lartë në plotësimin e dosjes. "Tani për tani jemi në fazën e sensibilizimit, njohjes dhe përhapjes së vlerave kulturore të Beratit, e cila do të mbyllet me raportin e ICOMOS-it, i cili do të votohet vitin e ardhshëm në Zelandën e Re nga 21 vendet e Komitetit të Trashëgimisë Botërore. Për këtë jemi duke punuar për të bërë lobingun e domosdoshëm, evidentimin e veçantësisë historike të Beratit, ku na ka mbështetur me një rol të pazëvendësueshëm Presidenti i Republikës, Alfred Moisiu, dhe kryeministri Sali Berisha", vazhdoi më tej ambasadorja shqiptare në UNESCO.


*Shanset* 
"Janë mëse i bindur dhe s'ka se si të mos jetë Berati pjesë e UNESCO-s. Them të hyjë në UNESCO, sepse karakteristikë thelbësore e Beratit dhe një nga pikat mbështetëse për ta bërë atë të pranueshëm është pikërisht vazhdimësia e dukurive arkitektonike dhe urbanistike që prej shekullit të IV para erës sonë e deri më sot. Ka një ansambël të gjerë të historisë gati 2400-vjeçare të këtij qyteti", ka thënë për gazetën "Panorama" specialisti Riza. 

*Pergatitja* 
Futja e Beratit në listën e pasurive botërore ka nisur që në vitin 1990, kur qeveria shqiptare pati paraqitur në UNESCO, kërkesën për pesë monumente, të cilët mendonte se duhet të përfshiheshin në të. Ndërmjet tyre edhe Berati. Madje në njëfarë mënyrë Berati ka pasur prioritetin e vendit të parë. Pas vitit '90 për shkak të ngjarjeve politike që ndodhën në atë kohë, nuk u ndoq nga Ministria e Jashtme ecuria e dosjeve, kështu që praktikisht kaloi afati. 

*Dosja B.*
Dosja e Beratit ka gati një vit që ka udhëtuar drejt UNESCO-s. Përfaqësuesit e saj kanë qenë Berati, për gati tri ditë kur kanë marrë me vete edhe dosjen e qytetit muze. Sipas hartuesit të dosjes së Beratit, Emin Rizës, aty përfshihen materiale shkrimore dhe pjesa dokumentare, që përmbajnë materiale grafike, fotografi, botime të ndryshme për gjithë Qytetin Muze, duke nisur që nga shtëpitë karakteristike, muzeu Onufri, edhe mjaft kisha e monumente kulture.  

_Panorama_

----------


## Albo

*Valsh, kisha e vogel ku ka pikturuar Onufri i madh ne shekullin e XVI * 

E Premte, 01 Korrik 2005 

Nga Valsh-Shpati- Ben Andoni 

Te duhet te shkosh per rreth nje ore e gjysme me makine nga Elbasani ne Gjinar dhe pastaj atje me ndihmen e njerezve te marresh nje tjeter udhe per ne Valsh. Me pas, kur kujton se arrite- edhe te ecesh "pak" per te shijuar kete mrekulli. Ajo eshte realizuar ne nje kishez fshati dhe behet fjale per afresket e Onufrit te madh ne shekullin e XVI. Koha e pakte dhe mungesa e informacioneve kronikane na lejon, qe te hamendesojme. Ne kete harrese-vend, dikur ka gjalluar jeta. Kujtojme se vete Onufri permend ne mbishkrimin e kishes se Shene Premtes ne Valsh - fisin e Valmeve ne vendin e "valshakeve". "Ky tempull i shenjte... eshte ngritur me deshire te ketij katundi...", shkruan Onufri 

Pas nje gjysme ore ecje me kembe ne zhegun e drekes, shfaqet papritur oborri i nje shkolle te ciklit te ulet. Dy djemte e rinj, qe kemi marre si udherrefyes nga Gjinari i 

Poshtem ne Elbasan, nuk na kane genjyer. Madje, te nderuar per begenisjen kane vrapuar vete qe te lajmerojne rojen e kishes, qe gjendet edhe dy dyzina minutash larg nesh. Shkolla, pika jone e referimit me kishezen, qe ka pikturuar dikur Onufri i madh- gati nuk tregon asgje. Eshte nje ndertese tipike trapezoidale, pothuaj e njejte si gjithe shkollat kinse te reja ne Shqiperi. E vendosur ne fshatin Valsh, ajo kontrollon imazhin e qete te nje pjese te zones se Shpatit ne Elbasan, ku nuk pitetin asgje. Edhe Zoti duket se ka gjetur prehjen ne kete vend. Ekzistenca e shkolles eshte e vyer, sepse na e kane treguar si burimin e referimit per kapelen e vogel, nje nga pak objektet qe ka pikturuar Onufri ne te gjalle,ose ndryshe qe dime deri me tani qe ka pikturuar dhe ku mendohet se ai ka mbyllur jeten. 

Nga shkolla, qe normalisht duhet te kishte nje shenje jete, nuk ka asnje gjallim. Madje, dera eshte e mbyllur fort, duke na treguar se ketu ka mbaruar gjithcka...ne kete fund qershor. Si per te na e bere gjendjen akoma edhe me te ndere, ne monopatin e vetem te ketij bicim fshati - nuk kalon asnje njeri... Paradoksi i madh eshte se mbahemi me fjalen se kisha gjendet shume afer. Por, afersia e fshatareve ketu, me sa duket kontrollohet me anen vizive te objekteve. Pra, po munde te shikosh nje cati, atehere gjyko se je afer... 

*Per Onufrin...* 

Mbase ne nje kohe te tille perfytyrojme se ka ardhur edhe ai - gati kater shekuj me pare. Por, i begenisur, sepse nuk ka qene i zakonshem. Ishte Protopape, hierark i kishes dhe tashme punet e tij njiheshin mire ne nje pjese te konsiderueshme te krishteresh te Perandorise Osmane. Sa keq per ne, qe nuk dime se cfare ka pikturuar me Onufri! Por, jeta eshte jete...Syte tane vazhdojne qe te qarkojne vendin, ndersa nuk jemi ne gjendje, qe t'i drejtohemi kishes. Nga ka ardhur ai vete? Ndoshta, shpirti i tij, mund te na tregoje dicka. Por vendi hesht dhe kisheza qe nuk e dime, se ku ndodhet - po ashtu. Dr.Zeqo, qe ka qene disa here, por nga nje drejtim tjeter- mundohet te kthjellohet, por me kot...Gjithsesi, duhet te vazhdojme. Behet fjale per te pare Onufrin, piktorin me te madh ikonograf te Shqiperise dhe nje nga krenarite tona te manualeve patetike turistike...E me kete lodhje, nuk te besohet se do te marresh mundimin qe t'i kthehesh perseri kesaj humbetire, qofte edhe per Onufrin. 

Kjo krahine ka pasur nje lloj shenjterie per te. Per nje fakt fare te thjeshte, ne keto vende ai pikturoi mrekullite e tij ne dy monumente kulti, qe jane larg gati 2 ore me kafshe nga njera-tjetra. Ndersa ne Shelcan, fshati tjeter i Shpatit eshte nje objekt kulti me i madh, ky i Valshit, sipas specialisteve, "te tremb" me vogeline dhe me serenitetin e paqte qe e rrethon. 

*Per Valshin* 

Koha e pakte dhe mungesa e informacioneve kronikane na lejon, qe te gjykojme me veten. Ne kete harrese-vend, dikur ka gjalluar jeta. Kujtojme se vete Onufri, permend ne mbishkrimin e kishes se Shene Premtes ne Valsh -fisin e Valmeve ne vendin e "valshakeve". "Ky tempull i shenjte...eshte ngritur me deshire te ketij katundi...", shkruan Onufri. Eshte ai vete qe na zbulon se dikur keta njerez kane qene dikush tjeter dhe jo kaq te paqte sa deri me tani. Me te zeshem dhe pse jo dhe me te dukshem. Behet fjale per nje fis, i cili ka bere historine per te gjithe krahinen...dhe fshati, me strukturen e rrugeve te koheve te qemotit - patjeter qe duhet ta kete mbizoteruar mjedisin poetik shpatarak. Marin Barleti, kronikani yne i njohur, e permend dhe vete Elbasanin me emrin "qyteti i Valmit". Duket se kjo kohe tashme i perket historise. Fshataret mbijetojne, do te na thone pak me vone djemte udherrefyes dhe nje here ne kushedi sa kohe vjen dhe nje infermier qe ben adetin ...sikur merret me shendetin e tyre. Djemte e rinj thurin endrrat ne sheshin e vogel dhe te pjerret te fshatit, ndersa vajzat per nje fat qe t'u vije...shume here nga nuk e presin. Me te vegjlit, qe duan ende kujdesin e prinderve, e shtyjne kohen ne ara, luajne ne nje tip fushe futbolli, ku portat jane sajuar si munden... Pak kohe me pare, qe te shkoje ne Valsh, duhet te pershkoje rrugen nga Gjinari i Siperm dhe pastaj te ndiqje dhe te pershkoje shtigje te cuditshme, ku te duhej udherrefimi i dikujt ose njohurite praktike ne topografi... "Arkeloget ne kete vend kane gjetur germadhat e nje qyteze ilire te shekullit te IV para Eres sone dhe nje perkrenare", sakteson Drejtori i Muzeut Kombetar, Zeqo, duke dashur, qe ketij vendi, t'i jape permasa para syve tane. Por justifikimi per lodhjen nuk eshte i mjaftueshem... 

*Kisha* 

Ajo na del papritmas para. Ndodh befas, sepse jemi drejtuar vete papercaktim... drejt nje catije per te gjetur pak uje. Vertete, kisheza e Shen e Premtes- qe mund ta identifikosh vetem nga forma - nuk te ben ndonje pershtypje te madhe ne shikimin e pare. Ajo shfaqet, atehere kur nuk e mendon dhe eshte ne te vertete jo larg shkolles. Per fat shpetojme se dhe dihatja eshte bere gjithmone e me e rende, sepse kemi ecur ndane nje perroi qe eshte krejtesisht i thate. Deri atehere udhetonim pak me instikt dhe kembet na dergonin ne drejtimin e nje shtepie fshati, per te kerkuar uje dhe per te pyetur per kishen... Djemte, qe kemi nisur te lajmerojne rojen- vonohen, ndersa ne jemi qetuar tashme se kemi perpara objektin e rralle, ku Onufri ka shtrire te gjithe doren e tij magjike. Ne fakt, nuk kemi shume emocione, sepse dy dryne te rinj ta bejne ende mundimin hipotetik. Aq sa te bejne te mendosh se roja eshte korrekt, aq te bejne te mendosh se mund te ndodhe ndonje gje... qe roja nuk eshte. Dhe atehere... Cudia nuk vonon. Ndersa jemi qetuar, bejme check-in e pare te kishes. Zhgenjimi behet me i plote teksa sheh vendin - ku vetem muret e jashtme jane prezent. Shkurt, eshte nje objekt, qe nuk te inspiron per asgje... Para saj nje hajat, qe duket se eshte bere me pas dhe nje abside fare e thjeshte... Nje gur varri eshte pas absides dhe kudo nje bimesi e harlisur, qe rrethon kishen. Per fat, mjedisi i kishes vete eshte i paster... 

"Kjo eshte nje kishe e vogel e tipit bazikal, -fillon rrefimin Zeqo.Eshte nje tradite e vjeter qe buron nga antikiteti i vone, nga periudha paleokristiane dhe ndryshon nga ato te tipit me kryq, qe jane te tipik ortodoks grek. Vertete Kisha e Valshit nuk eshte me madhe se nje shtepi fshati, por me sa shoh -problemet e saj jane te jashtezakonshme dhe duhet te krijohet nje muze prej xhami- per ta futur kete shtepi brenda dhe per ta ruajtur nga shkaterrimi", thote njeriu, qe e ka bere kete rruge shume here. Ai na grish dhe me nje element tjeter, duke na thene se brenda eshte nje gur varri per te cilin ai ngre tezen, se duhet te jete varri i nje njeriu te rendesishem. Mbase... pse jo dhe i vete Onufrit. 

Shqiptaret bejne gjithmone kurban para nje evenimenti. Eshte nje element pagan, qe ne e kemi fort per zemer. Por, ne Valsh, te duket se kurban duhet bere dikush tjeter. Roja, i sapopak mberritur, i veshur me xhakete te trashe dhe me nje kapele qe i fsheh koken e cuditshme, perpiqet te na cudise. Me nje buzeqeshje prej "pushti" kerkon dokumentet. Fatkeqesisht me kete 'autoritet lokal' nuk pine uje dokumentet e ish-ministrit apo gazetarit. Ai do nje autorizim. Nese nuk e ke betejen e ke te humbur, madje edhe rrugen e stergjate dhe torturuese. Ben interesantin dhe permend vazhdimisht nje bicim drejtori te tij. Fale drejtoreshes se Institutit te Monumenteve, znj.Caushi bindet, por duke hetuar vazhdimisht. Pasi e bindim, Cerberi kompetent na le udhe, por duke shamatuar papushim ne nje monolog carje koke.... 

Nxjerr kycin dhe fillon hapjen e dryneve te kishes. Kam frike per ndonje rreng dhe ai nuk vonon, kur do nje leje po speciale per te fotografuar. Nga goja e tij degjohen vetem cudira, qe nuk te bindin dhe arrijne majen kur na thote se "vijne nga Tepelena per te kerkuar per florinj"... 

*Mrekullia Onufri* 

Ka ardhur koha te shijojme mrekulline, ndersa pak nga pak syte mesohen me te jashtezakonshmen. Po valle ai misioni i studiuesve te Institutit Etnografik ne vitin 1949, cfare mund te kete ndjere? Shume prej tyre mbase nuk jane, por fale tyre ne kemi kete zbulese te madhe dhe te jashtezakonshme. "Kete kishe e ka ndertuar populli - shkruan Onufri afer deres ne greqishten bizantine... Ndersa duket se ka qene vendimtare ndihma e "...shume te devotshmit prift Gjergj Logothetit, i cili ka dhene oblla..., ju te Neokastres qe veshtroni pikturen lutuni per zotnine...", vazhdon mbishkrimin Onufri- per te nderuar njeriun e panjohur. Kush ka qene ky? Nga referimet e kohes e kemi te veshtire te identifikojme ate, por nuk eshte cudi qe te kete qene nje klerik dhe pse jo dhe ktitor i Kishezes se Valshit. Zeqo i pelqen te hamendesoje per mbiemrin e tij, qe duhet thene se ruan nje tingellim te vertete bizantin. Fati i ketij njeriu te panjohur eshte i madh, sepse piktori i shekullit te XVI- jo vetem e respekton, por ben dhe lutjen, qe te gjithe te perkulen para tij. Por statusi kishtar i Onufrit eshte me i madh, ndersa ai le te kuptohet se ky njeri ka pasur vertete rendesi per te. Por, ai mbetet mister, ashtu si koha qe ka fshire shume e shume gjera per vete Onufrin... Nderkaq pervijojme kqyrjen e kishes, qe eshte pak me shume se nje ode fshati shohim se muret jane te konceptuara me tre radhe afreskesh. Ne krahun e majte kemi hyrjen e Krishtit ne Jeruzalem, Darken e Fundit dhe Kryqezimin, poshte tyre dominojne skena me kuaj dhe siper te tjera... Ikonostasi eshte prej guri dhe eshte pikturuar kendshem mbi te. Eshte Shen Meria me Krishtin, vete Krishti i rritur...Me pas ne pjesen e absides kemi Krishtin, nje bari ne krahun e djathte dhe ne krahun e majte djallin, qe eshte i shtrire me nje si mjeker te kuqe. "E kuqja" e tij. Qendrojme pak per te soditur te perqendruar kete teknologji, qe ai e mori me vete bashke me historine e tij ne varrin e paditur. Mbetesh i mrekulluar, kur shikon cilesine e punes se tij ne kete vend qe eshte larg dhe shume larg rruges, ku banoret edhe sot mbijetojne. I vetmi zhgenjim eshte se muri ka leshuar bark dhe duket se vete piktori ka punuar mbi nje teknologji ndertimi jo te mire. Por, kjo nuk ka rendesi. Onufri te vigjelon kudo me kulturen e tij te madhe, e cila duhet te kete qene shume me e avancuar ne krahasim me bashkekohesit e tij. Kjo jo vetem per gamen e figurinave biblike dhe kompozicionin, por edhe per kendveshtrimin e tij. Tek "Darka e Fundit", Juda ka nje brerore te zeze. Eshte ne mes por i vetem duke iu afruar tavolines. Kjo e fundit eshte nje sofer (Element kombetar) dhe objektet e saj te ndryshem te fusin ne ngasje. Krishti...eshte i zgjidhur mrekullisht ne disa situata... Me pak fjale, askush nuk mund te ndjeje mrekulline po nuk e pa dhe ta preke me sy keto afreske... Ti sa me shume rri dhe aq me shume kthjellohesh..dhe pse jo dhe purifikohesh. Zhgenjimi i punes se dobet te mureve eshte fare kot para jashtezakonise se artit te Onufrit. Fare prane Ikonostasit eshte edhe gurri i varrit... Te jete valle varri i Onufrit? 

"Kisha, referuar Zeqos, qe per here te fundit ka qene vite me pare- gjithmone e me e pavizitueshme"...Ndersa vendosemi para deres se brendshme dhe tashme syte na jane mesuar shohim dhe Kostandinin me te emen, por edhe te gjithe kompozicionin pikturik te kishes ne vetvete... Afresket e shumellojta kane dhe elemente te kaloresve, ku njeri prej tyre ka shqytin te demtuar... ndersa figura e kalit dominon dhe duket e trajtuar me shume profesionalizem nga autori..., kur mendon veshtiresine e punes me te. Te duhet te shikosh, sepse vazhdimisht zbulon gjera qe te intrigojne. Ne mjedisin e siperm eshte portreti i nje djaloshi me floke te shpupurisura, ndersa figurat interesante te kqyrin nga cdo vend... 

Interiori mbetet impozant, brenda hapesires se tij- dhe per nje element tjeter. Duken dhe elementet e Kozmogonise pagane, teksa autori ka te antropomorfizuar Henen dhe Diellin. Me duket se kete element e kam hasur dhe ne Shelcan dhe tregon nje formim te mire te autorit. Me kohe, keto figurina kane marre kuptime te ndryshme, por tek e fundit, ne kete bote, qe kemi perpara- gjithcka eshte ne nje rregull absolut, ku mungon vetem ritmika hyjnore e sistemit muzikor te Jan Kukuzelit... 

*Intermexo per vete Onufrin* 

Thuhet se deshmite e para te Onufrit i kemi ne Berat. Ndersa nje linje interesante ka ndjekur Dr. Zeqo me kineastin Esat Musliu per jeten e tij. Kjo e beri premieren e filmit, qe te ngjalle shume respekt. Dy burrat kane udhetuar ngado, ku ka pikturuar ai per te na dhene mrekulline onufriane. Te cilen e kane shoqeruar me nje kolone te bukur nga muzika bizantine, duke i dhene shume klas dhe nje perafersi me kohen- figures se gjithanshme te Onufrit. Mendohet se deshmite e para te Onufrit i kemi ne Berat, ku jane shtate afreske ne kishen e vogel te Shen Todrit. Jane te periudhes se tij me te hershme artistike. Por, sot mendohet se ai ka pikturuar me pare ne 1527 ne Zerze te Maqedonise. Me pas, nga dokumentet e kohes- ai ka pikturuar ne Kostur dhe ne nje mbishkrim atje e thote vete me shume pathos se ka ardhur "nga qyteti i shumeshkelqyer Berat"..."Llampratat Poli" e quan ai 'Qytetin e Bardhe', me nje vleresim, qe nuk i mohohet dhe sot per bukurine e saj, Beratit. Dhe, jo me pak dhe per artin e saj Mesjetar, qe e ka si pak kush tjeter qytet... Puna e tij ka vazhduar dhe ne Maqedoni ku ai ka pikturuar ne Kishen e Gjon Theologut dhe madje mendohet se ka punuar dhe ne Malin Athos. Ketu eshte nje manastir dhe dy kisha te pikturuara te Onufrit, qe jane me krijimtarine e tij me te hershme. 

Ai ka shkuar ne Kostur, ndersa nuk duhet harruar se ne Kishen e Ungjillizimit ne Berat jane gjetur ikonat e tij te famshme , qe jane ekspozuar ne Muzeun Kombetar dhe ne Muzeun Mesjetar te Korces. Por, me shume, tashme e ndjej dhe me shume nderimin per Viktori Puzanoven, bjellorusen e talentuar- qe i dha jete studimit te tij dhe e ngriti ne lartesite qe meritonte Onufri. 

Sa afer dhe sa larg. Kaq mund te thuhet per piktorin e madh, qe i ka dhene Shqiperise keto mrekulli, te cilat i gezojne dhe greket e maqedonet... 

*Ne kthim* 

Pas ketij meditimi- nga goja e hapur dhe pa fjale e rojes- kuptoj se edhe ai po e shijon Onufrin. E shikon tre here ne dite, por per te nuk perben ndonje problem, vec faktit, qe ne kete vend nuk duhet te futet askush...Me afrohet dhe si me konspiracion, me thote se vine shpesh makina...por ai nuk i le! Shikoj dhe shpataraket e rinj, dy djemte qe na kane drejtuar nga Gjinari ne Valsh. Nje prej tyre me ka thene se nuk e ka pare asnjehere kishen. Kam frike se e njejte gje ka qene edhe me prinderit e tij... Nuk flet, por edhe nuk i ben ndonje pershtypje te madhe...Me ndihmon te ndez nje qiri dhe duket i kenaqur nga shpjegimet, por edhe pse vendi i tij e paska dicka. Drejt kthimit te bie te shikosh dhe njehere kishen, qe fshihet sakaq pas gjelberimit dhe ti fillon perseri rrugen e kthimit, qe tashme eshte me e thjeshte. Nga pas, leme kishen e vogel, ku Protopapa Onufer beri artin e tij te madh ne shekullin e XVI. Nuk ka asnje njeri perseri. Jemi vetem ne njesiti yne bashke me djemte e vegjel te Gjinarit, rojen dhe heshtjen sublime... Flori, nje nga djemte qe eshte vetem 17vjec- fillon te dredhe me veprime qe nuk i shkojne nje cigare, ndersa ne dihasim tashme ne kthim... Roja ben zakonin e lashte kombetar dhe adetin e ndarjes: kur sigurohet se do te ikim-na thote "Bujrum pse nuk ktheheni". Madje, na shoqeron deri te makina duke na u shfajsuar, por me shume i sigurte se tashme kemi "thyer qafen". Kthej syte dhe nga pas e di se eshte vendi, ku duhet te jete kisha. Nuk duket. Mbase tani prehet me i qete shpirti i Onufrit. Ku ta dish, mbase edhe varri atje eshte i tij... 

*Me pas* 

Pas nja njezet minuatsh mberrijme ne Gjinarin e poshtem dhe pastaj merr jete rruga jone ne Ferrin, qe quhet rruga Gjinar-Elbasan. Troshitja e rruges te ben te meditosh shtruar per njeriun e madh, qe u dha banoreve te Valshit nje pjese ne historine e vendit, e cila per ta sot nuk ka kuptim...Kuptohet se ne kete varferi, ai mund te jete i fundit qe mund te kujtohet. Sepse banoret e kane lene pas vetes. Ata jane me kalendarin e mbijeteses, ndersa ai vete perdori kalendarin biblik ne mbishkrimet e tij, ngaqe edhe dora e tij ishte hyjnore. Jo me kot ne Valsh, kemi datimin e tij "viti 7062, cikli i Diellit 12, cikli i henes 3". Mendoj se ky eshte kalendari i vetem, qe mund ti fuse ne udhen e zakonshme te qyteterimit- njerezit e harruar te ketij vendi. Por, troshitja e rruges behet me e rende-dhe pas pak minutash te heq mendimin prej tij. Ndersa ti deshiron qe te lesh Onufrin ne qetesine e tij te perkore, ku nuk hyn askush...dhe te pakten t'i afrohesh nje qendre te banuar... 


*Kush ishte Onufri * 

Onufri eshte i njohur si piktori me i madh ikonograf i Shqiperise. Megjithate, ai eshte zbuluar vetem ne vitet '40- nga nje shkencetare bjelloruse, Viktori Puzanova, fati i te ciles e beri qe te qendronte ne Shqiperi, pas nje kalvari qe e ka lidhjen qe me Revolucionin socialist me 1917 ne Rusi. Piktori Maks Velo ka meriten se ngjalli kujtimin e saj pak vite me pare dhe ka bere nje pikture ne te gjalle te saj bashke me bashkeshortin e saj. 

Onufri ka lindur ne shekullin e XVI ne Shqiperine e Mesme. Ka hamendesira per ne Berat, sipas asaj qe ai ka thene, por edhe ne Shpat, ku ne kishen e vogel te Valshit, qe ai e ka pikturuar vete- eshte ende nje varr i paidentifikuar. Mendohet se ka lindur me 12 Qershor sepse eshte Dita e Shen Onufrit. Ky i fundit ka qene nje shenjt asket ne fillimet e Kristianizmit. Ne fakt ka lindur ne nje periudhe shume aktive. Skenderbeu, heroi yne kombetar, kishte vdekur para nje gjysme shekulli, ndersa Osmanet kishin pushtuar te gjithe Shqiperine. Duhet thene se bashke me te -tashme edhe rezistenca e famshme shqiptare kishte rene dhe turqit filluan te mendonin per organizimin e brendshem te ketij vendi krejt te rrenuar. Ata ndertuan keshtjella, rregulluan administraten dhe u munduan te konvertonin shqiptaret. Ne Shpat, shqiptaret shpetuan nga Islamizmi duke mbajtur dy identitete. Ndersa Kristianizmi, nje shenje te rezistences se saj- kishte edhe motivet kristiane, qe ishin nje shenje e afirmimit shpirteror dhe mospajtimit me pushtimin turk, ndaj kuptohet lehte vlera e punes se Onufrit. 

Per te qene te sinqerte dihet fare pak nga jeta e Onufrit. Deri ne vitin 1547, ai pikturoi ne Berat. Me 1547 ne Berat dhe Kostur dhe me 1555 ne Shelcan. Ne fakt, pak me pare dora e tij ka pikturuar edhe ne fshatin e vogel te Valshit me 1554. Dr.Zeqo ka pare dhe kishen ku ai mendohet se ka punuar me 1527 ne Maqedoni. Ai i nenshkronte punet e tij te artit me titullin "Protopapa", qe tregonte se kishte nje rang te konsiderushem ne hierarkine ekleziastike te Bizantit. Ai formoi dhe shkollen e tij te pikturimit, qe u vazhdua nga i biri i tij Nikolla, nga Onufer Qiprioti dhe nga Konstandin Shpataraku. 

Ne kohen e Onufrit, piktural sakrale bizantine ndiqnin kanonet e Paleologeve. Kur, ai pikturonte motivet bizantine duhet thene se Onufri e lironte veten nga ngushtimet qe i imponoheshin ne artin e tij. Ai ka pikturuar peisazhe, qytete, fshatare, barinj shqiptare dhe vecanerisht skalores. Shen Gjergji, qe ka bere ai, mendohet si nje nga kaloresit qe ka luftuar ne autoritetin e Skenderbeut dhe eshte shenjti yne kryesor kombetar. Nga stili i tij mund te hamendesojme qe ka elemente, qe mund ta afrosh ate me Rilindjen Evropiane. Ai ka qene nje mjeshter i portretit, duke u futur me aq sa mundi ne boten e brendshme te karaktereve te tij. Ne punen e tij, ai nuk ndoqi ligjet e perspektives negative, qe do te thoshin- objektet e largeta- ti bente me te aferta se ato- qe ishin ne planin e pare. Tek, Ai shihet dhe fillesa e piktures realiste te peisazhit. 

Por, tipari me karakteristik i tij eshte e kuqja, qe ai e aplikoi jo vetem ne ikona por edhe ne afreske, qe sot eshte e njohur me "E kuqja" e Onufrit. Sot, nuk njihet menyra sesi ai e pergatiste te kuqen dhe keshtu ai e ka arkivuar kete teknologji bashke me historine e vetesse tij ne boten mistike, ne ate bote qe u mundua te gjithe jeten vete te pikturonte. 

_Korrieri
1 korrik 2005_

----------


## Albo

*Ju rrefej mrekulline Valshin * 

Dr.Moikom Zeqo eshte autori i librit "Onufri" dhe teper i apasionuar pas tij. Ka udhetuar shpesh ne vendet, ku ka shkelur kemba dhe ka pikturuar dora e Onufrit, ndersa ai ka autoresine bashke me kineastin Esat Musliu te nje filmi kushtuar piktorit. Ketu ai rrefen per "Korrierin" nga Valshi... 

*Kjo eshte nje kishe e vogel e tipit bazikal. Eshte nje tradite e vjeter qe buron nga antikiteti i vone, nga periudha paleokristiane dhe kjo kishe ndryshon nga ato te tipit me kryq, qe jane te tipik ortodoks grek. Kjo kishe e Valshit nuk eshte me madhe se nje shtepi fshati, por problemet e saj jane te jashtezakonshme dhe duhet te krijohet nje muze prej xhami- per ta futur kete shtepi dhe per ta ruajtur nga shkaterimi. 

*Ketu ka disa mbishkrime. Per here te pare eshte identifikuar nga nje ekspedite e Institutit Etnografik e vitit 1949. Keshtu eshte identifikuar dhe emri i piktorit Onufri bashke me kishen e Shelcanit. Di qe kumtimin e pare e ka bere Aleks Buda, duke cituar ekspediten, megjithate e kishte datimin e gabuar. Ai mendonte se kisha ishte e shekullit te XII. Pastaj eshte revizionuar datimi. Eshte saktesuar nga i ndjeri Theofan Popa dhe nga te dy kishat e Shpatit tashme- ka nje identifikim te qarte. Kisha e Shelcanit eshte bere pas vitit 1547. Kemi dhe kishen e apostujve ne Kostur, ku ka pikturuar Onufri dhe ku gjendet nje mbishkrim nga Onufri, qe thote se" Vi nga qyteti i shumendritur i Beratit. 27 korrik 1547". Ky eshte shkrimi qe na orienton dhe eshte ne Kostur ne Kufirin grek. Kujtoj se ne Kostur kisha eshte e shekullit te XIV dhe eshte ndertuar nga Familja shqiptare e Muzakajve, madje dhe Frang Bardhi thote se: ne Kostur kane qene Muzaket, por edhe ne gjeneaologjine e tyre te vitit 1510, shkruar nga Gjon Muzaka, thuhet se kane qene Muzakajt. Pas 1547- ai duket te kete ardhur ne Shelcan sepse 1547 para saj- eshte kisha ku ai ka pikturuar dhe jane tete afreska ne Keshtjellen e Beratit. Shelcani, ne ate kohe- varej nga Patriarkana e Ohrit. Kjo Patriarkane ishte e pavarur nga Patriarkana e Fanarit e Kostadinopojes e kishes greke dhe ka pasur nje lufte te ashper ndermjet Patriarkanes se Ohrit dhe Kostadinopojes. Kjo deri ne shekullin e XIX, sepse pastaj u suprimua. Kjo eshte teper interesante sepse ne krye te saj- kane qene patriarke me origjine shqiptare. Ndersa, ne shekullin e XVI, kufijte e autoritetit te saj juridik shkonin deri ne Italine e Jugut. Nje pjese e Kalabrise dhe Italise se Jugut ku ishin dhe arbereshet -kishin kisha te ritit lindor ortodoks, te cilat vareshin nga Patriarkana e Ohrit. 

* Onufri paraqitet me nje grade te larte administrative. Ai kishte titullin "Protopape". Kete titull e ka pasur dhe Teodor Kavaljoti ne Akademine e Voskopojes dhe eshte nje lloj inspektori, qe merret me inspektimin e kishave dhe pergjigjet per problemet rituale, zbukurimore dhe fondin e bibliotekes, por edhe mbarevajtjen e pikturave qe kishte.... 

*Per Onufrin kemi disa dokumenta, qe me 1527 ka pikturuar ne Zerze. Ketu eshte nje manastir dhe dy kisha te Onufrit, qe jane me krijimtarine e tij me te hershme. Une i kam filmuar me Esat Musliun dhe kishat, qe vareshin nga Ohri dhe qe ishin 40 km larg Prilepit. Aty ka dhe disa shpella eremitesh. Ai ka ardhur ne Kostur dhe pastaj ne Berat dhe atje jane tete afreske. Ne Kishen e Ungjillizimit ne Berat- jane gjetur ikonat e famshme , qe jane ekspozuar ne Muzeun Kombetar dhe ne Muzeun Mesjetar te Korces. Pastaj ka ikur ne Kostur ku eshte mbishkrimi, pastaj ne Shelcan ne mes te vitit 1547-1554. 

*Shelcani eshte nje tip kishe me e madhe e tipit bazikal dhe atje ka dy duar pikturimi. Eshte nje pjese qe lidhet me pjesen kryesore dhe nje pune nga nje piktor me i vone. Ai ka lene nje shenim me nderim ne Kishen e Valshit, qe eshte me e vogel, por nga pikepamja artistike, qendron me lart. Ne hyrjen kryesore te kesaj kishe shenohet "Shume i devotshmi prift Gjergj Logotheti, i cili ka dhene oblla...ju te Neokastres, qe veshtroni pikturen lutuni per zotnine..." (Oblla eshte monedhe me emertim bizantin) 

Ne mbishkrimin e Shelcanit, ai quhet piktor dhe Protopape i Neokastres, ndaj ate e lidhin me Elbasanin... 


_Korrieri
01 Korrik 2005_

----------


## Albo

*Fan Noli: Zbuloni Onufrin e madh shqiptar * 

MOIKOM ZEQO

Duke u marrë prej shumë vitesh me Onufrin kam hulumtuar gjithçka të shkruar që ekziston për piktorin gjenial shqiptar. Përveç studjuesve të vendit tonë janë dhe një numër studjuesish të huaj, që janë shprehur për Onufrin. Kam botuar dy libra për këtë figurë madhore të kulturës mesjetare shqiptare të shek.XVI. Po përgatis dhe një bibliografi të plotë gati shteruese, ku do të përfshij të gjithë emrat dhe veprat e studjuesve onufrianë pa përjashtim. Qe një befasi për mua që duke shfletuar një libër shumë të rëndësishëm “Fan Noli”, të botuar më 1958, librin e 50 vjetorit të kishës shqiptare në Amerikë, në rrafshin kronologjik 1908-1958 të zbuloja befas diçka të re dhe tepër interesante për Onufrin. Libri i Fan Nolit është botuar në anglisht, por kemi dhe përkthimin në gjuhën shqipe gjë që i detyrohet studjuesit të palodhur për Fan Nolin, prof. Nasho Jorgaqi. Në këtë libër Fan Noli përmend edhe Onufrin si piktor. 
Dua t’u përcjell lexuesve konkretisht fragmentin e shkuar nga Fan Noli, ku ai del si një njohës i kompletuar dhe vlerësues i veçantë i ikonografisë shqiptare në përgjithësi dhe veçanërisht Onufrit dhe disa piktorëve të tjerë mesjetarë. Çfarë thotë konkretisht Fan Noli? 
Ai jo rastësisht në librin për 50 vjetorin e kishës shqiptare në Amerikë, bën një lidhje të drejtëpërdrejtë me historinë e kishës mijëravjeçare në Shqipëri. Ai thotë se në librin e tij “do të gjeni një fotografi të manastirit të Shën Mërisë në Pojan të Apolonisë, ndërtuar në shekullin e XIV. Praktikisht të gjitha monumentet e rëndësishëm në qytetet më të mëdhenj të Shqipërisë u shkatërruan dhe u kthyen në gërmadha nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm. Ato që kanë arritur deri te ne, janë disa monumente, që ndodhen në fshatrat e vegjël, larg rrugës, monumente që asnjë pushtues nuk guxoi ti trazonte. Një nga këto monumente është manastiri i Shën Mërisë në Pojan, një kryevepër e arkitekturës bizantine.” 
Noli e ka parë vetë këtë manastir gjatë kohës që ka qenë në Shqipëri dhe duhet t’i kenë berë përshtypje afresket e stilit paleolog të shek. XIV të Trapezerisë të manastirit në fjalë. Arti i afreskave i shek. XIV ka një nivel shumë të lartë dhe përgatit shpërthimin e talentit gjenial të Onufrit dy shekuj më vonë. 

*Ja ç’thotë Noli për kishat ku ka pikturuar Onufri* 

Noli shënon : “Dy monumente të tjerë të arkitekturës bizantine janë kisha e Shën Premtes në Valsh, dhe kisha e Shën Nikollës në Shelcan, që të dyja në zonën e Shpatit, ku ndodhen edhe kryeveprat e At Onufrit, një piktor i madh shqiptar i ikonave në shekullin e XVI”. Këtë shënim Noli e bën në vitin 1958. Vetvetiu lind pyetja: Ku është mbështetur Fan Noli në këtë informacion? 

*Çka ditur ai për keto dy kisha?* 

Është fakt që shkrimin e parë për Onufrin e ka botuar Viktori Puzanova me titull : “Piktori shqiptar i shek.XVI Onufri nga Neokastra”, në buletinin e shkencave shoqërore në vitin 1953. Kurse në vitin 1957 po në buletinin e shkencave shoqërore studjuesi Theofan Popa ka botuar studimin : “Onufri, piktor i madh shqiptar i shek. XVI”. Pra, janë pikërisht këto dy studime bazë, që me sa duket i ka lexuar dhe i ka njohur në imtësi Fan Noli. 
Por Fan Noli përmend edhe një hollësi tepër interesante në lidhje me kishat e Onufrit. “I përmenda këto kisha sepse kur isha metropolit në Durrës, Shpati me këto dy kisha të famshme i takonte dioqezës sime. Fotografitë e kishave të Shpatit nuk gjenden në këtë libër”. Me sa duket Fan Noli nuk ka mundur t’i vizitojë dot dy kishat e famshme të Onufrit. Po ai i referohet Onufrit, sepse është ndër të parët piktorë të mëdhenj të traditës dhe Fan Noli nuk mund të rrinte indiferent dhe mos ta skaliste në reliev emrin e Onufrit. Kështu Fan Noli del një nga njohësit e parë të Onufrit dhe njëkohësisht duke i botuar shënimet e tij që më 1958 në librin e tij në anglisht ka ndihmuar në ndërkombëtarizimin dhe njohjen në rrafsh botëror të emrit të Onufrit. 
Ky fakt nuk është pa rëndësi, sepse në të vërtetë interesi shkencor dhe botëror për Onufrin u bë më i madh dhe më i qartë vetëm pas vitit 1972, pra shumë më vonë, vetëm mbas hapjes së ekspozitës së artit shqiptar në Paris, kur studjuesit e huaj u mahnitën nga Onufri dhe shtypi i specializar botëror i bëri jehonë shumë të madhe ikonave të tij. 

*Afreskat e Voskopojës* 

Fan Noli i kushon në shënimet e tij një vend të rëndësishëm Voskopojës, si një kryeqëndër e artit mesjetar shqiptar. Ai shkruan : “Një monument tjetër i madh bizantin është kisha e Shën Nikollës në Voskopojë, si dhe kisha e 1001 ikonave të punuara nga dy vëllezërit Anastas Zografi de Kostandin Zografi, që të dy nga Korça, që shkëlqyen nga viti 1720 – 1764. Akoma më shumë në një nga udhëtimet e mia unë vizitova Voskopojën dhe kishën e saj të famshme të 1001 ikonave. Voskopoja m’u duk si një qytet me mbeturina antike, rrethuar me zhavorr si dhe me disa kasolle të varfëra, ku jetonin ata pak banorë, që qëndronin aty, sepse nuk kishin vend tjetër ku të shkonin. Në shek. XVIII Voskopoja ka qenë ndër qytetet me të zhvilluar në art dhe kulturë. Voskopoja kishte 40 kisha. U shkatërrua nga bejlerët fqinjë. Por ata plaçkitën vetëm dyqanet. Kishat nuk i prekën, ndoshta sepse disa prej tyre ishin gjysëm të krishterë dhe që të gjithë, madje dhe myslimanët nuk mund të mendonin të kryenin një sakrilegj. 
Katastrofa totale e qytetit ndodhi kur erdhën francezët, në Luftën e I Botërore, si dhe grekët në Luftën e II. Ata morrën me vete gjithë ikonat, që mund të shkuleshin, duke përfshirë edhe ikonat e altarit, të cilat ishin kryevepra të gdhendjes në dru. Ato kryevepra mund t’i shihni sot në muzetë e Parisit dhe të Athinës. Për fat pikturat e vëllezërve të mëdhenj ishin mbi mur dhe nuk mund të shkuleshin (afreskat). Ato janë ende atje. 
Unë i pashë më 1923. Pikturat në mur ilustronin Revolucionin e Apokalipsit, qenë frymëzuar nga libri i fundit i Dhjatës së Re. Aty do të shihni katër kalorësit e Apokalipsit, ëngjëj që zbrazin vazot e zemërimit hyjnor mbi tokë, dragoin që ndjek gruan e gjorë me fëmijën, përbindshat e tjerë të Apokalipsit, ardhjen e Mesias bashkë më ëngjëjt nga retë dhe Jeruzalemin qiellor duke zbritur mbi tokë. Është një spektakël vigan që ta ngre shpirtin peshë, të cilin gjithkush që shkon në Shqipëri duhet ta shohë patjetër. 

*Shqipëria, atdheu i artit* 

Në të vërtetë për saktësi shkencore Kisha e Shën Kollit në Voskopojë është pikturuar nga piktori gjenial shqiptar i shek.XVIII David Selenica. Ndoshta Fan Noli nuk ka qenë i informuar për këtë gjë. Por ai është shumë i saktë, kur thotë se dy vëllezërit piktorë Kostandin dhe Athanas Zografi kanë pikturuar ansamblin gjigandesk të Apokalipsit në një nga kishat e Voskopojës. Është shumë e rëndësishme të thuhet se pikturat e Zografëve dhe të David Selenicasit (ky i fundit është nga fshati Selenicë i Vlorës) Fan Noli i ka parë me sytë e tij. Ai shprehet me entuziazëm për spektaklin pikturik të kishës së Argjirëve në Voskopojë, ku kanë pikturuar saktësisht vëllezërit Zografi. 
Ajo që të bën përshtypje të madhe te Fan Noli është se ai këmbëngul në tezën e drejtë shkencore se Shqipëria nuk është vetëm vendi i luftëtarëve të mëdhenj, por dhe atdheu i artistëve të mëdhenj. Paragjykimi se shqiptarët nuk kanë nxjerrë artistë të mëdhenj është i vjetër dhe rrënues. Noli e ndjen se duhet shpallur dhe argumentuar e kundërta. Prandaj Noli ngulmon dhe shkruan këto rrjeshta. “I përmenda këto kryevepra për një aryse të veçantë. Shumë pak nga njerëzit tanë mendojnë se shqiptarët kurrë nuk kanë krijuar diçka në art. Gjithkush e sheh Shqipërinë si një vend që ka nxjerrë vetëm luftëtare të mëdhenj, vringëllues shpatash, fermerë, lopçarë dhe aspak art. Do të ndërronim mendim nëse do të shihni pejzazhin e gjithë Shqipërisë zbukuruar nga kishat me arkitekturë bizantine dhe romanike si dhe muret e tyre të brendshme plot afreske dhe kryevepra të pikturës”. 

*Post Scriptum:* 

Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi nuk është thjesht shuarja e një kurioziteti. Fan Noli e ka njohur shkëlqyeshëm artin e pikturës siç ka njohur dhe artin e muzikës. Një skicë e Fan Nolit për piktorin italian të Rilindjes Europiane Xhentile Belinin është një kryevepër e vogël eseistike. Ai përmend dhe Rembrandin si dhe Melenë, Rodenin dhe Van Gogun. Por është me me kuptim fakti që ai përmend Onufrin e madh. Onufri dhe Fan Noli kanë diçka të përbashkët, esenciale. Si Onufri si Fan Noli, kanë qenë figura të mëdha të kishës, madje të kishës Lindore, por që të dy kanë qenë dhe janë artistë gjenialë. Fan Noli dhe Onufri janë vëllezër dioskurë të artit të Shqipërisë. Midis tyre ka një diferencë kohore prej 4 shekujsh. Nëse Onufri do të kish mundësi të ringjallej sot, padyshim që do të mahnitej me veprat e mëdha të Fan Nolit. Ja pra pse nuk është e rastësishme që Fan Noli përmend Onufrin e madh. 

_Gazeta Shqiptare
11 prill 2007_

----------


## Gerrard

cfare thuhet ne lidhje me motivet floreale qe jane perdorur per zbukurim te ikonografive dhe afreskeve + mozaik

----------


## Gerrard

jam i interesuar te di nje informacion te detajuar per sa i perket zbukurimeve floreale qe jane perdorur ne mozaiket shqipetar zbulime qe mund te jene bere per to duke evidentuar ne analiz dhe perberjen e mitologjis

----------


## Gerrard

nese mundeni me shkruani dicka ...........................

----------

